# Godmothers wanted



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I may be silly, but I often worry that I will get sick and not be able to take care of my babies. Even if I just go out of town for a couple of days, I need to have my pet sitter come in. I know that my DH could not keep up with the needs of our three fluffs while earning a living to support them. This is a worry that hits me in the middle of the night. What if I were not here to take care of my precious babies? Will any of you volunteer to be MiMi's Godmother? And what about Ray? Will any of you take care of these babies if I can't? I need a back-up plan. It might sound crazy, but I think I could sleep better if I knew for sure that if I didn't wake up, MiMi would have a loving new mother to go to.
Any volunteers for Godmother duty?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would absolutely be honored to volunteer for Godmother duty to either of your babies, Sylie! Most likely you're going to live many more years, but I know what you mean about having the comfort of a back-up plan. I have that for Zooey (with my sister and her hubby or my mom and dad).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have anyone who I would want to take care of my baby. All my friends have dogs who are not compatible, or they just have as many as they can handle. I will probably live for quite a while longer. But, I swear, I wake up in the middle of the night thinking of what would happen if I left the world before my kids. Thank you Elizabeth, you are on the list....the list I will give to DH...in the event.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm in NC and the drive would be a bit long!! Something I need to look into.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

You've got a friend in me! I would be honored, and fly to CA if I needed to. Don't let that worry keep you up at night because none of us here would allow anything to happen to your babies. NOW STOP THINKING ABOUT THIS! Enjoy blissful retirement and sweet white furkids.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

WE all think about this and I can bet it keeps us up at nights. I know I worry for my 5,who would take care of them.I don't have anyone,family or friend wise I would leave my precious ones to. We might have to start a "furry godmother list" SMer's who would take in fluffs if anything happened to another SMer....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Sylvia, I am so with you on this one. Since my heart has started acting up again, this has been on my mind A LOT too. My husband absolutely adores his little girl, but what about if something happend to us both? Scary, but those plans must be made. On Friday I asked my brother to parent sweet Bella should my husband and I be unable to. He was completely in agreement. He has been loving on Belle since the day we brought her home and she loves him right back. That conversation has eased my mind just a bit. I hope you will find some Grandma's close by to be the Godparent to your precious babies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bring 'em on Sylvia, the more the merrier!! Seriously we all think about this. I'm pretty sure that my family would be here for my babies . I'd also be honored to care and love for your pups!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I would be honored to take care of all of your babies, birdies too! I'm in NC, but we'd figure it out. But, we won't have to worry about that at all, now will we?

When DH and I updated our will last summer before a vacation that was only the two of us, we of course named guardians for the skin boys and I also had it written in who would get my little Alvin (and the stooopid cat-hole too). The boys went to one uncle and the pets went to an aunt. That aunt and uncle then fought because both wanted the pets, but not the kids (neither of them have kids, but both have several pets!).


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I've thought a long these lines too ,remembering the film'' who will love my children ''..
we love our pets and want the best for them ,even after were gone ,
It is something to think about as we grow older .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Funny timing after the altercation w/our cat today----I told DH yesterday that IF we ever get divorced he must know that I will take both dogs and he gets Ruby! He said "that is enough to keep me on the straight & narrow!" :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Funny timing after the altercation w/our cat today----I told DH yesterday that IF we ever get divorced he must know that I will take both dogs and he gets Ruby! He said "that is enough to keep me on the straight & narrow!" :smrofl::smrofl:


I know that if hubby had them, they've all be shaved down and the'd be potting outside. That's OK as long as he'd love them!!! I know he would. The dog's are part of me and I know he'd care for them!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Funny timing after the altercation w/our cat today----I told DH yesterday that IF we ever get divorced he must know that I will take both dogs and he gets Ruby! He said "that is enough to keep me on the straight & narrow!" :smrofl::smrofl:


Haha, my husband and I have a similar agreement. If we ever divorce, the one that initiated it has to take the children :w00t:. That keeps us invested in a healthy, loving relationship for sure! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sylie, my husband and I have talked a lot about what would happen if we were together and something happened to both of us. My son has 2 dogs, my step daughter has 2 BIG dogs and my other step son has no business with dogs. That didn't leave much to think about as far as our kids. :blink:
Your smart to be thinking of this now and finding that perfect Godmother :wub:
A dear friend of mine has grooming and a pet boutique so she's a dog person surrounded by dog people. She has 2 Malts and she's been around all my girls pretty much all their lives, at least their lives with me. I ask her if she would be Godmother and she said she would. I didn't give her a chance to back out :blush: we had new wills drawn up that all three dogs go to Patti and we left some money for each girl that Patti will have control of for their care. She will find them good homes and I trust her completely to make sure they're in good hands. Its depressing to think of something like this but more depressing to think about what would happen to my girls if there was no plan. :w00t:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I was just thinking of this myself the other day. I have no one who will take Chloe, Summer and my cats. Before I had Summer, my sister said she would take Chloe, but not my cats. Now that she has new furniture and rugs, she does not let me bring Chloe or Summer to visit her. She lives upstate NY....so that leaves her out. If they can't visit, they can't live there.

I know my daughter would never let anything happen to them, but she wouldn't be able to take care of all my babies. Last year she found out she was allergic to dogs and we always thought maybe it was the cats that bothered her...so maybe she would take the cats. Hopefully, Chloe and Summer too.

I honestly do not know of anyone who I would trust them with or anyone who would be willing to take them.

I am going to tell my daughter that if anything ever happens to me and I am unable to take care of them to make sure she never brings them to a shelter where they kill dogs and to make sure to get in touch with a maltese rescue group. Just typing this is bringing tears to my eyes....gosh I am crying.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This type of thinking is never easy, but always wise. Who of us knows the days we are allotted? We did this w/our girls when they were small---agreed w/our friends (they had 5, 2 of which were twin boys!) to take the other's kids in the event (the event was not unlikely considering we both worked in Eastern Europe under communist leaderships). Well, that was "in the day" and now we would do the same, are still best friends and all the kids are adults w/only one still unmarried---but adult! 
We laugh now at my DH who tells our male friend "I never promised to marry your wife--only to take your kids."
My DH loves our babies but I don't know if he could care for them! I don't have a back up plan at this time, but it isn't like I haven't thought about it. Our lives are crazy. I have a strong, strong survival will because I don't have a written one---only where my dogs are concerned that is.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for your understanding replies. Somehow we have to get together with a plan. Later on, I'm going to tell you of my idea for a non-profit org that would serve to care for pets even if a person were hospitalized. It is an idea that has been with me for a long time. I'm not up to talking about it right now though.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! sorry you are feeling sad about it all. I would offer if I were allowed, but in an apt. with two dogs is the limit. I think ours would be ok. Worse come to worse all 3 of my kids would take them. They would probably be separated though  so I going to enjoy them and live in the now. 

Great idea  .....SM Godmothers. Awww!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That is something we all need to think about. Since my ex-husband died unexpectedly two weeks ago, I've decided I must update my will. The last one I did was when my daughter was young and I didn't have my three baby fluffs. I will be sure to include them in my updated version.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Thanks for your understanding replies. Somehow we have to get together with a plan. Later on, I'm going to tell you of my idea for a non-profit org that would serve to care for pets even if a person were hospitalized. It is an idea that has been with me for a long time. I'm not up to talking about it right now though.


Several hospitals in NYC have programs similar to this idea, Sylvia and they're very popular.

Regarding your original question, I have a trust set up and care provisions for Bonnie in my will. I'm lucky that I have a good friend who will take her and be a great mommie. I would take all three of yours in a heartbeat, but ask anyone who's had the (dis)pleasure of having their dogs meet Bonnie - it's not pretty.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Several hospitals in NYC have programs similar to this idea, Sylvia and they're very popular.
> 
> Regarding your original question, I have a trust set up and care provisions for Bonnie in my will. I'm lucky that I have a good friend who will take her and be a great mommie. I would take all three of yours in a heartbeat, but ask anyone who's had the* (dis)pleasure of having their dogs meet Bonnie - it's not pretty*.


Lol...you haven't met Ru. So I think that if I go to the rainbow bridge MiMi and Ray should go live with you so that Bonnie can get to be the nasty old boss lady. :HistericalSmiley:I'm not making plans for Ru, because nobody, not even Saint Edie would want that crankie old spayed bitch. Ray and MiMi, however just take it in stride.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Thanks for your understanding replies. Somehow we have to get together with a plan. Later on, I'm going to tell you of my idea for a non-profit org that would serve to care for pets even if a person were hospitalized. It is an idea that has been with me for a long time. I'm not up to talking about it right now though.


Sounds like a fabulous idea! When you are ready to talk about it I would love to hear it. Hope your day has gotten better! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Lol...you haven't met Ru. So I think that if I go to the rainbow bridge MiMi and Ray should go live with you so that Bonnie can get to be the nasty old boss lady. :HistericalSmiley:I'm not making plans for Ru, because nobody, not even Saint Edie would want that crankie old spayed bitch. Ray and MiMi, however just take it in stride.


Bonnie would be the crazy neighbor lady yelling at kids to keep off her lawn!

Maybe she and Ru could duke it out for world domination.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Bonnie would be the crazy neighbor lady yelling at kids to keep off her lawn!
> 
> Maybe she and Ru could *duke it out for world domination.*:HistericalSmiley:


Or join forces?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Or join forces?:HistericalSmiley:


Like Superman and Batman? Or, Wonder Woman and Emma Peel?:w00t:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Several hospitals in NYC have programs similar to this idea, Sylvia and they're very popular.
> 
> Regarding your original question, I have a trust set up and care provisions for Bonnie in my will. I'm lucky that I have a good friend who will take her and be a great mommie. I would take all three of yours in a heartbeat, but ask anyone who's had the *(dis)pleasure of having their dogs meet Bonnie* - it's not pretty.


Linda - say it ain't so!! That sweet little face with the smirk in your siggy?? I don't believe you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Like Superman and Batman? Or, Wonder Woman and Emma Peel?:w00t:


Or maybe they could have Pearlie Girlie join to form a Charlie's Angels group of kick *** Maltese? I have commissioned DH to start writing their theme song. I think we may be on to something....I have a call in to Donald P. Bellisario, we'll see if he goes for it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, Sylvia. Very interesting issue. DH and I did our will years ago with deciding on the guardian for our DS. It was really hard especially with his life threatening food allergies. A really hard responsibility for anyone. We wavered between my brother and which one of his sisters and finally picked my brother. So luckily DS is not 21 so that's over but Tyler? I wouldn't expect my DS to take care of him even if he loved dogs which he doesn't. I guess it would be my cousin who lost her beagle and adores Tyler. I guess my two neighbors would jump at having him too...real dog lovers




donnad said:


> I was just thinking of this myself the other day. I have no one who will take Chloe, Summer and my cats. Before I had Summer, my sister said she would take Chloe, but not my cats. Now that she has new furniture and rugs, she does not let me bring Chloe or Summer to visit her. She lives upstate NY....so that leaves her out. If they can't visit, they can't live there.
> 
> I know my daughter would never let anything happen to them, but she wouldn't be able to take care of all my babies. Last year she found out she was allergic to dogs and we always thought maybe it was the cats that bothered her...so maybe she would take the cats. Hopefully, Chloe and Summer too.
> 
> ...


Donna - I could never imagine someone not wanting your amazing girls. Give your daughter my contact info. If anything happened to you, I would be honored to take the girls. Really! You know I would either keep the girls or see that they were re-homed perfectly. I would never let anything happen to them.:wub: And we're in the same city.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Linda - say it ain't so!! That sweet little face with the smirk in your siggy?? I don't believe you!


Afraid so, Laura - Miss Prissy Lips is a terror! She gives 'attack dog' new meaning, lol.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Or maybe they could have Pearlie Girlie join to form a Charlie's Angels group of kick *** Maltese? I have commissioned DH to start writing their theme song. I think we may be on to something....I have a call in to Donald P. Bellisario, we'll see if he goes for it.


Too bad Aaron Spelling went to the bridge - he'd produce it in a second! "H*ll on Wheels?" "Malts with Heels?" "Fur Flyin' Females?" "Powder Puff Bitches?" (Beginning to sound like porn :HistericalSmiley


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Too bad Aaron Spelling went to the bridge - he'd produce it in a second! "H*ll on Wheels?" "Malts with Heels?" "Fur Flyin' Females?" "Powder Puff Bitches?" (Beginning to sound like porn :HistericalSmiley


I am seriously rolling on the floor laughing by butt off...no emoticon could describe my joy. You be funny girl. And I think your nastly little dog has won my heart. So...I volunteer to be Bonnie's godmother. So there.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I am seriously rolling on the floor laughing by butt off...no emoticon could describe my joy. You be funny girl. And I think your nastly little dog has won my heart. So...I volunteer to be Bonnie's godmother. So there.


Bonnie would be one happy girl to have Auntie Sylvia as her dogmother! I mean, godmother!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie and Quincy... Mimi...we nose our mama would LOVE to hab you come wive wif us if it would need be...BUT mama ib gettin 'up-dere' so problee not a good choice. shhhhh!! don't tell her we say dat!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I dont think your silly at all! i do worry about the same thing. I worry that as my arthritis gets worse and surgery is more likely who will look after them while im 'out of action' OH is at work all day and i know that as much as he loves them he would never be able to keep up with the grooming and care of all 3. Im lucky that even although they dont live near by my parents are always happy to have the girls, but as the years go on and they get older i do feel its a lot of trouble for them, esp when they have a dog of their own

Having someone you know will be there for your babies is a great idea,


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Hmm, Sylvia. Very interesting issue. DH and I did our will years ago with deciding on the guardian for our DS. It was really hard especially with his life threatening food allergies. A really hard responsibility for anyone. We wavered between my brother and which one of his sisters and finally picked my brother. So luckily DS is not 21 so that's over but Tyler? I wouldn't expect my DS to take care of him even if he loved dogs which he doesn't. I guess it would be my cousin who lost her beagle and adores Tyler. I guess my two neighbors would jump at having him too...real dog lovers
> 
> 
> 
> Donna - I could never imagine someone not wanting your amazing girls. Give your daughter my contact info. If anything happened to you, I would be honored to take the girls. Really! You know I would either keep the girls or see that they were re-homed perfectly. I would never let anything happen to them.:wub: And we're in the same city.


Thank you so much Sue.That is so sweet of you...I am going to take you up on your offer and give my daughter your info just in case anything ever happens and she couldn't take them. I know I could trust you to make sure they would be ok. I feel like a burden has been lifted off my shoulders, because this has weighed heavily on my mind for some time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Thank you so much Sue.That is so sweet of you...I am going to take you up on your offer and give my daughter your info just in case anything ever happens and she couldn't take them. I know I could trust you to make sure they would be ok. I feel like a burden has been lifted off my shoulders, because this has weighed heavily on my mind for some time.


Glad to do it, from the heart.:smootch: But hoping never to have to use it. I'm going to chat with my cousin next week when I see her.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sure you got a qazillion requests to be THE GODMOTHER, but I would do what every I could to help out your little boo, and I am sure you would be for me also! Take care Mrs. Sylvie!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

After my horse jumping accident (3 years ago), I told my sister that if something very bad was to happen to me, she gotta take in Snowy & Crystal. I also started my almost-like-force request for her to join SM :blush: thinking that the malts can stay close to their SM aunties if my sister ever needed maltese info, health related malt info or whatever. 

Now my sister isn't as crazy about dogs as I am, but I know that she loves the malts enough to be good at replacing me if ever needed. My sister is also not into internet forums, but I know that she has a username and password in SM already that she could use again if ever needed. 

Ah I don't enjoy talking or reading about this coz it makes me -->  
I want for all us creatures to Be all together for maaany years :grouphug:


----------

